

Dating websites are shit — all of them - fossuser
http://www.zacharyalberico.net/blog/dating-websites/

======
OGC
> You can mark people you’re interested in, but they will only be notified if
> they also mark you.

This is implemented in <http://www.bangwithfriends.com/>

